# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Honey bee algorithm wins golden goose award.

## Greengage

_"A system described by Cornell bee expert Thomas Seeley for how foraging bees in a honeybee colony distribute themselves among flower patches has been adapted and applied to the $50 billion web hosting industry."_
it is amazing how someone researching how a bee colony distributes its foragers among flower patches to maximize efficiency.Has led to helping web hosting companies effectively allocate servers in the face of huge, unpredictable fluctuations in internet traffic and varying fees for services provided. 
http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/...pact-computing

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks GG - that's interesting.
Kitta

----------

